# designer? metal plate covers



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you recess the receptacle and build a door over it?
That would look good and you can still have it as an in-use.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

try this


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 1, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> try this


Thats what Im talking about! But the homeowner has asked him to find something nicer, translation = more expense and fancy


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

If this isn't a covered area, it will be in a wet location and you will need an in use type cover by code. Now if you would have asked this when you were building the kitchen, Arlington makes some slick stuff, but I don't think they will do you any good now.

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/weatherproof-products/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jawbreaker said:


> Thats what Im talking about! But the homeowner has asked him to find something nicer, translation = more expense and fancy


 
Buy one of the Arlington ones like ShockDoc posted and then take it to a welder and have them replicate one out of stainless plate:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Buy one of the Arlington ones like ShockDoc posted and then take it to a welder and have them replicate one out of stainless plate:thumbsup:


This


----------

